# Begleiter ohne Fischereischein



## Wavedave (13. Juli 2009)

Servus,

ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie oft das Thema schon aufgegriffen wurde, aber ich wollte in der Sache 100%ige Gewisseheit und habe auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden.

Mein Kumpel (Fischereischeininhaber) behauptet immer wieder, dass es ausreicht, wenn er einen Fischereischein hat, wenn wir irgendwo angeln gehen und ich (kein Fischereischeininhaber) sozusagen unter diesem mitangeln dürfte. Vorrausgesetzt, wir besitzen beide eine Tageskarte.

Wie ist das? Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass er recht hat. 
Da wir aus Thüringen sind, interessiert mich nur die Regelung in diesem Bundesland.

Danke für hilfreiche Antworten.


----------



## Micha:R (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Begleiter ohne Fischereischein*

so is es....  ohne schein läuft nix


----------



## Glöckchen (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Begleiter ohne Fischereischein*

Du wirst ohne Fischereischein eh nirgendwo eine Tageskarte bekommen. 
Solltest du minderjährig sein, kannst du allerdings den Jugendfischereischein ohne Prüfung erlangen, der dich berechtigt in Begleitung eines Fischereischeinbesitzers zu angeln.


----------

